# Carb Backloading



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone had any sucess with this when 'bulking'?

did you carb backload on off days? how did you find bf compared to normal bulk??

did you keep clean or eat junk?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Just about to trial something similar. ..

Majority of carbs post workout


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

CJ said:


> Just about to trial something similar. ..
> 
> Majority of carbs post workout


I do timed carbs.. All carbs within 2 hours either side of workout, protein fats in the rest


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Really looking forward to seeing how i get on with it


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

the concept seems very intresting tbh! and is supposted to keep you leaner...

also helps the fact you can have abit of junk without it ****ing you up too bad!

are you going to do the 10 day no carbs first??


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Why for bulking?

If you are trying to gain weight then start adding carbs around midday assuming you workout in the evening.

Or you just want a reason to stuff your face at night?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DBle post...


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

martin brown said:


> Why for bulking?
> 
> If you are trying to gain weight then start adding carbs around midday assuming you workout in the evening.
> 
> Or you just want a reason to stuff your face at night?


bit of both mate thh.. i get hungry as hell post traning and thats when i would like to eat majoity of food..

you had any experience?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Yeah I have run backloading on and off to manage my weight whilst competing over the last 6 years.

Bad things - the amount of stimulants I need to not feel bad during the day and the amount I need to still lift heavy in training.

Good things - fat loss 

My training and strength always suffered too much for my liking. That's why I'd never recommend doing it to grow. 20hours without CHO is too long for sanity and feel good purposes and it cant be productive for growth.

So IMO tone it down a little. I still think managing a few hours fasted first thing followed by 1-2 high pro/fat meals then starting to switching to pro/cho as training approaches. But don't see the need to wait until after training.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

martin brown said:


> Yeah I have run backloading on and off to manage my weight whilst competing over the last 6 years.
> 
> Bad things - the amount of stimulants I need to not feel bad during the day and the amount I need to still lift heavy in training.
> 
> ...


what sort of pro fat and cho macros where you hitting mate roughly? did u eat 'dirty'?


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Little_Jay said:


> what sort of pro fat and cho macros where you hitting mate roughly? did u eat 'dirty'?


I don't do macro counting mate tbh I've never needed it. I eat according to how hungry I am normally along with a few sensible guidelines.

Mostly fresh meat (mince beef, burgers, pork, bacon, chicken) nuts, cheese until training. Carbs I tend to have bread, oven chips, home cooked pizzas, rice, noodles.

I don't eat veg and don't eat clean 

Nothing out of this world, nothing difficult to stick to.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

might give it a go from my next bulk, wanna start it lean as possible tho!


----------

